# Sad little HS724



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

If anyone is looking for a tracked 724 there is one on CL in Pompton Lakes NJ. Good price, but it's previous owner was a bit ignorant of all the grinding sounds coming off the driveway.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

That is not too terribly far from home, so I made the mistake of zooming in. What a sad sight.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow that's some major abuse. Geeze


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Not sure what the market is in NJ but up here in the NE this machine is not worth the 750 that the owner is asking. It has way more than just one issue. 

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/grd/5917884860.html


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

I live in NJ as well and unfortunately everyone selling their snowblowers in this state wants an arm and a leg for their machine's. Occasionally you will find one priced decently. I was able to get my 1971 Ariens Sno-Thro 32 wide for $195 last year which was a great deal. I paid $450 for my Snapper in 2006 when it was only 4 years old and had not even barely been used yet, a $1200 machine and I have found a few decent ones for free out here but the majority being sold are being asked way too much around here.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

What other issues does it have JnC, other than rust (improper storage?), scratches, corrosion and dented tank and bucket? Oh, and the auger serrations seem to be worn badly on the right. Other than that.....?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

dhazelton said:


> What other issues does it have JnC, other than rust (improper storage?), scratches, corrosion and dented tank and bucket? Oh, and the auger serrations seem to be worn badly on the right. Other than that.....?


I know the machine isnt perfect and the condition is reflected, to some extent, in the price; but here is what I see

1) Scuffed paint. 
2)Missing main bolts/washers for the auger side bearings, these go on the outside of the auger housing. 
3)No side mounted skid shoes.
4)Uneven wear on augers, left auger is worn 20% where as the right one seems to be 40~50% worn.
5)Dented gas tank.
6) Faded paint suggesting the machine was stored outside.
7)Worn auger housing underside.
8)Dinged up impeller housing suggests that the machine was used extensively on a gravel driveway. 
9) Front sides of the auger housing are also worn. 

I'd value this machine around $300~450 here in the NE area.


----------

